# NJ: Crossing the Passaic river by bike?



## kpny1 (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm hoping to commute by bike from Montclair, NJ to Weehawken, which is right at the lincoln tunnel entrance.

I've got a mostly back-roads route mapped out, but can't find a convenient way to cross the passaic river. Rte 3, turnpike, Rte 80, Rte 46 all are major highways that don't seem bike friendly. 

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

I would say rt 46 and rt 7 are you best bet. I remember that there is a shoulder on rt 7 for most part and don't pay attention for it being marked newark trnpk on maps. It is also not so busy with traffic compared to 46 and 3. 
I also see 2 small street crossings on the map in Hackensack.


----------



## DA07079 (Nov 29, 2005)

*Highway 7*

Don't do it!

I took Highway 7 over the passiac on a bike a month or so ago and don't plan to do so again. My one trip was on a Saturday afternoon, so traffic was not as bad as it could have been, but (i) the bridge over the Passaic is narrow and has a metal grid deck (slippery when dry and probably worse than ice when wet -- if you decide to do this, walk the bike on the sidewalk the first time) and (ii) from the bridge to where the Bellville Turnpike and Newark Turnpike split it's a rather serious highway (you can ride in the shoulder most of the time if you want, but there is a lot of debris). 

I tried Highway 7 because I've been looking for a way to extend the bicycle portion of my commute to Manhattan beyond the PATH station in Newark and, after much studying of maps, decided that 7 was really the only option. It's not worth it. (Note I'm not particularly timid in traffic -- I ride S.Orange Avenue from S.Orange through Newark every day, but this is orders of magnitude worse.) I'm back to the Newark PATH station.

If you're still thinking about it, I suggest driving the route first.

There are some reasonable routes to the GW bridge (Main st / Ft Lee Rd over the Passaic) that you can find with Google but that would take you pretty far North.


----------



## kpny1 (Aug 1, 2005)

DA07079 said:


> Don't do it!


So I did it before I read this posting. I have to agree that it's a pretty crappy commute.

From the stink of the NJ landfill to the big trucks rumbling by, to the insanely dangerous drawbridge you described... it was one of the worst rides of my life.

The bridge has 2 options: go over the metal drawbridge and feel your rear wheel slide around while 18-wheelers whiz by OR get off the bike while the same 18 wheeler rumbles by, grab the bike, lift it over the guardrail, walk your bike over the bridge while your wheels crunch over the broken glass and rocks and nails, then lift it back over the guardrail, look out for 18 wheelers, and jump back on the road. 

Anyway, I'm going to try again this friday--2 days after July 4--so traffic should be relatively light.

I'll report back, though I'd imagine it's going to be crappy again.


----------



## kpny1 (Aug 1, 2005)

Final Report:

I guess with lowered expectations, any ride is better than no ride. 

I did it again on Friday July 6. Traffic was lighter than usual, I wore clear sunglasses to protect my eyes from all the dust, and mentally prepared myself for getting off my bike when Rt. 7 crosses the Hackensack River. 

And i still got a flat tire from the broken glass/crushed debris/crack vials, etc on the bridge "sidewalk"....

So if you do it--and i will again later this summer--be prepared for an urban assault kind of ride.

Not the most fun ride, but again, I got 37 miles in on Friday (RT from Montclair) that I would otherwise not had.


----------

